# Happy birthday Ripjack



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2020)

@ripjack13 It would appear from a FB notice that I got that today is ripjacks birthday. Sorry I didnt get you a gift.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy b-day, enjoy the snow, or is it still rain for you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2020)

HB RIPJACK!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy happy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday Hope your day is splendid!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday buddy!!! let's celebrate a lot more of these!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2020)

HAPPY BIRFDAY!! Wishing you a great day ripper!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy B-day craM

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 23, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> Happy birthday Marc!


+1.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday Marc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 23, 2020)

weird al happy birthday - Bing video







www.bing.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hope you are having a great day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks fellas! I appreciate all the bday wishes.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy belated birthday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> @ripjack13 It would appear from a FB notice that I got that today is ripjacks birthday. Sorry I didnt get you a gift. View attachment 196547



I accept belated gifts of yummy maple syrup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Happy b-day, enjoy the snow, or is it still rain for you?



Thanks Mark, still rain. and windy for the past 2 weeks. Getting sick of that wind...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Happy birthday





Nature Man said:


> HB RIPJACK!





phinds said:


> Happy happy !




Thanks guys.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Happy Birthday Hope your day is splendid!


Thanks Barry, it has been splendid...splendid ah indeed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Happy birthday buddy!!! let's celebrate a lot more of these!!!!!!!


Thanks Garry, I'm workin on that...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> Happy Birthday Marc!



A tiny thank you for a tiny texan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY!! Wishing you a great day ripper!



I love saying that to people. They look at me funny for a second thinking I have a lisp or something hahahaaaa....
Thanks Greg!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Happy birthday





DLJeffs said:


> Happy Birthday Marc.





rob3232 said:


> Happy birthday Marc!





Maverick said:


> Happy birthday





Herb G. said:


> +1.





Ray D said:


> Happy birthday Marc




Thanks fellas, It has been a good one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Arn213 said:


> Happy B-day craM



Cram...he he he he...thanks Arn...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Happy birthday





Mr. Peet said:


> weird al happy birthday - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DKMD said:


> Happy birthday Marc!





drycreek said:


> Happy Birthday!





T. Ben said:


> Happy belated birthday.




Thanks!! Belated is fine. It's just another day that's all....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Hope you are having a great day!



Thanks Tim! I got a bunch of star wars stuff! it is a great day....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday Marc. Eat a bunch of birthday cake and let everyone wait on you hand and foot!


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 24, 2020)

As usual I'm late to the party , but HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIP!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Happy Birthday Marc. Eat a bunch of birthday cake and let everyone wait on you hand and foot!



Thanks Mike, I didn't have cake, I opted for an ice cream pie! Mmmmm

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> As usual I'm late to the party , but HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIP!



Better late than never. Thanks!


----------

